# Your Experiences-Best Place(s) to Live in Canada?



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi everyone. 
I am planning on moving in a few months and have been researching a lot online about small towns throughout Canada trying to pin down some favourites. Since there seems to be members from all over Canada on ehmac I figured it wouldn't be a bad idea asking all of you for your opinions based on your experiences in the towns you live(d) in.
Here's basically what I prefer: small/med sized town, lots of nature (walking/biking trails, nice scenery if possible - I'm an outdoor person), nice people! (naturally).
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.

BTW - please don't respond with "in a van down by the river." I'm looking for something a little more upscale 

I apologize if this has been covered in the past.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

DJM, if I spoke French, and could get a job teaching at McGill, I would move to Montreal. I also like Winnipeg. Re your requirements ("med sized town, lots of nature (walking/biking trails, nice scenery if possible - I'm an outdoor person), nice people!)", St.John's is like this..........if you can stand the lack of a real spring. I am in the center of the city, but I am about 3 minutes away from an urban hiking trail that goes through woods and by a river, and you do not realize that you are in the middle of the city of St.John's. My wife is from Calgary, and likes this trail along the river.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

DJM said:


> \Here's basically what I prefer: small/med sized town, lots of nature (walking/biking trails, nice scenery if possible - I'm an outdoor person), nice people! (naturally).


Given the above criteria, I'd go for Halifax, Nova Scotia.

Next choice would be North Vancouver, BC.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I grew up in Southern Ontario and when I first came to BC in 1980, I never went back, except temporarily. Even though I lived in the US for a few years, when I moved to BC, I knew I was home. Now I'm even more home on the Gulf Islands.

BC's got it all, climate, wilderness, big cities, small towns and islands, hey, I sound like a tourism brochure!

Yikes, what am I saying (remembering lines from "Hotel California") It's horrible here, rains all the time, neo-cons everywhere. Toronto's great, yeah, move to Toronto.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Well I agree with Shawn King, Though I don't know how he knows!  I love Halifax, it is just right for me, I like the lack of Smog the most I think, but Weather wise, not so great, but the winters arn't that cold, which is good!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Born and raised in Montreal area (Pincourt- Ile Perrot) and now living in St. John's NL, I would suggest Montreal area - West Island. People are more english tolerant and you can bus/ train downtown in less than 20 minutes. Downtown has Mt. Royal walking trails, lots of green space and a cultural smorgsbord. There are lots of parks and walking trails all over the island and it's relatively safe. A great place to live. 
Taxes and politics can be frustrating but Montreal is my favorite city, ever. Possibly as good as NYC, which is a great city in my opinion. Much friendlier than Toronto.

2nd choice is Niagara region in Ontario. Pretty scenery, wineries, friendly people and weather is great. 

Atlantic Canada has lots of nice places to live. Halifax is pretty and has a lot to offer. The airport is a pain in the neck to get to, if you plan on travelling a lot.
I love St. John's NL because it's a great place to raise children and has a unique culture. Not for everyone, but if you stay for more than 5 years, you may never want to leave.

Cheers


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Montreal would be my first choice (you don't need to speak French although it would help) but I believe that the library system is lousy. Otherwise, it's a great place to live.

An alternative would be Ottawa...my sister up there is an outdoors fanatic (the term "granola girl" applies to her) and it seems to fit your other criteria.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ditto on Halifax, Ottawa as well as Moncton New Brunswick.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like most suggestions are regarding cities. No town favorites?

Winnipeg is a great place to be from... not a great place to move to. The cultural differences with having St. Boniface in Winnipeg, among a wide variety of ethnicities in the north end is different, but by no means is Winnipeg a great place to enjoy nature. Assinaboine Park and Kildonan Park are about the only areas I can think of with good trail systems, and the bus system is a bit lacklustre. The downtown has been falling apart for the past 20 years now, and property tax is fairly significant. 

Of any city on the prairies, I'd vote for Calgary first, Saskatoon a far second.

If you like very hot summers, the Okanagan Valley is the place to be I suppose. Lots of lakes and trails abound. Southern Vancouver Island is getting to be a bit congested for a small town lover.

Everyone here seems to mention that Montreal is a great city, and after numerous visits, I must agree.

On the east coast, a few guys at work rave about Halifax, their only complaint they say has been the huge dumps of snow in the winter. Personally, I miss the large snow dumps. I don't think I'd mind it. My only aversion to Halifax is Colleen Jones. Worst. CBC. Personality. Ever.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Ottawa gets my vote, but I have to add Edmonton to the list. They're a fine bunch in that town...if you can stand the punishing winters.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Gotta Ditto on the Montreal west Island, Great city, Lotsa great Shows! (Bands)


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> I Gotta Ditto on the Montreal west Island, Great city, Lotsa great Shows! (Bands)


Don't ever forget the food!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Vinnie Cappuccino said:


> Well I agree with Shawn King, Though I don't know how he knows!


LOL I grew up on Gottingen St.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL and I are on the same wavelength re NYC (where I was born and raised), Halifax and St.John's. Add in Montreal and Winnipeg, and we have a foursome for Canadian golf.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I spent a few years in the West Island, worked in a little bar "where everyone knows your name" while going to Concordia, grew up south of the Pont Mercier...

but these days if I had a chance... I'd live in Kingston ON or maybe Calgary/Banff


OR Ireland...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

White Rock BC. Great climate, close to Vancouver when you want to do the big city thing. The sea. 

If I won the lottery, though, I'd get a place on the east coast of Vancouver Island between Ladysmith and Chemainus. Or one of the Gulf Islands.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Gerbill said:


> If I won the lottery, though, I'd get a place on the east coast of Vancouver Island between Ladysmith and Chemainus. Or one of the Gulf Islands.


"One of the Gulf Islands", inDEED! 

Unbelieveable.  

Masses of seriously rich refugees from the TO area...and from Alberta and the USA, just to name a few...are showing up here in DROVES!!  

And they are driving property prices through the ROOF!!

We have a contract from the Hearst family to deliver natural spring water to their mansion here on Salt Spring Island. Al Pacino and Robin Williams are also customers. So is the guy who directed "Roger Rabbit". Patrick Stewart (the captain on Star Trek, is also a neighbor and a customer) Randy and Tal Bachman are also on the list. Neal Young also likes the water. In a BIG way.

And there are many others in this same food group, setting up camp here on SSI these days.. And more are arriving every single day. 

Don't YOU wish you had bought land here about ten years ago??

Back then, you'd have gotten twelve acres for about 250-270 grand.
Just like I did.

TODAY...that very same property would be worth upwards of a mill or two. Perhaps even three million...if you want to wait another year or two.

More to come, as well. Who KNOWS what the final number will be?? Especially when the whole place is built out, about ten years from now??   

Ten million? Twenty?? Forty? MORE??? YIKES!! 

Life is Soooo tough. I don't know how I can possibly cope.  

But the money helps. A LOT! So does the lack of smog. And the pure water and clean sparkling air. And NO traffic jams. EVER!

These are all good things!

Trust me on this.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> And NO traffic jams. EVER!


Unless you're downtown on a market Saturday.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Gerbill, the only problem with Ladysmith to Chemainus is that you are wedged between 2 pulp mills. Wind blows from North, Harmac, wind blows from south, Norske in Crofton. 

You need to be further north. Comox valley is greaaattt.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

what, no one likes toronto? 

seriously though, i haven't lived anywhere else in canada, so it's hard for me to be objective. i would move to bc in a second, if only to get away from the eastern winters...


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Carex said:


> You need to be further north. Comox valley is greaaattt.


I once lived near there (on the mainland though, Sunshine Coast). And I have to agree that it's "un petit coin de Paradis!". Nature, mountains, lakes, ocean, it has it all! No cold winters, early spring, no suffocating summers. The one major problem, though, is the constant rain in winter (Sunshine Coast? more like liquid-sunshine coast!) If you can stand the rain then the Sunshine Coast (mainland) or Comox Valley (Vancouver Island) is definitly the ideal place to live. Small to medium sized towns, plenty of nature trails, clean air, not too close to any major urban areas, yet not so far as to make it too difficult to get there for cultural events, etc.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

DJM, could you explain what you mean when you say "small/med sized town"?

I doubt Calgary, Ottawa, Winnipeg and Montreal is what you want, especially if you already live in the small/med city of Brantford.

Allow me to pitch North Bay, my current place of residence. We're on the shores of two large lakes - Nipissing and Trout, and enjoy the amenities they offer - numerous beaches, fishing, canoeing, boating, wildlife (bear and deer are frequent summer tourists), and numerous, though not inexpensive, waterfront properties. 

The city, situated on the TransCanada Trail, also has a well-developed trail system (suitable for walking, blading, biking, etc. . .) that can lead one through a range of natural habitat as well as urban parkland. There's also cross-country and downhill skiing, and for those who like to make noise and pollute the environment - snowmobiling and four-wheeling.

Should the urban pressure of living among 60,000 people ever get to them, North Bayites are only minutes (seconds?) away from the true wilderness of northeastern Ontario. Or for those who prefer even smaller communities, the towns of Callander, Powassan and Sturgeon Falls, are from five to 20 minutes away,

We have a university (Nipissing) and a community college (Canadore), and have been named by TVOntario as one of the top three artistic communities in the province. An airport, capable of landing the Concorde, connects the city to smaller Northeastern Ontario communities, as well as Ottawa and Toronto, which are less than an hour away by air (basically up and down in the Dash 8 aircraft). Both major cities are also less than four hours away by road.

The city's economy is diverse (significant education, military, light industry, and tourism/service sectors) and, not being solely resource-based, is perhaps the strongest in Northern Ontario. Growth is slow, but steady and generally well-managed. 

The city's website is http://www.city.north-bay.on.ca/.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

autopilot said:


> what, no one likes toronto?
> 
> seriously though, i haven't lived anywhere else in canada, so it's hard for me to be objective. i would move to bc in a second, if only to get away from the eastern winters...


I would consider moving to BC but I love the autumn here too much.
I think Toronto is a great place to live!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Carex said:


> (Regarding Vancouver Island
> You need to be further north. Comox valley is greaaattt.


With direct flights between Calgary and Comox via westJet, Comox is becoming a very popular place for Calgarians. Weekends, vacations, condo purchases, retirement, etc. Calgary on the Wet Coast.

I loved Banfield when on a documentary shoot there a few years ago. Tofino suits me as well but short term only. BC may be high on many people's list but I'll wait till the provincial election is over to determine the bottom line taxwise and what the cost of living works out to be. No sales tax in Alberta, easy commute from Calgary to any mountain or BC interior playground makes YYC the best of both work and play worlds for me.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*Comox/Courtney or Victoria if necessary*

Victoria is by far the nicest place I've ever lived, but it's getting ruined by everyone and their dog moving there. If you don't need the urban amenities, Comox and Courtney are beautiful, big enough to have almost anything you need, and small enough to not have the things you don't.

And, to whoever it was that suggested Edmonton, ARE YOU INSANE?!?!?  Edmonton has just this week started enjoying temperatures consistently above zero, and, consequently, is now plagued by swarms of ferocious blood-sucking mosquitos. Edmonton has it's features (most notably, a truly world-class university) but finding a nicer place to live is about as hard as falling out of a boat and hitting water. 

Cheers


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

bryanc said:


> Victoria is by far the nicest place I've ever lived, but it's getting ruined by everyone and their dog moving there. If you don't need the urban amenities, Comox and Courtney are beautiful, big enough to have almost anything you need, and small enough to not have the things you don't.
> 
> And, to whoever it was that suggested Edmonton, ARE YOU INSANE?!?!?  Edmonton has just this week started enjoying temperatures consistently above zero, and, consequently, is now plagued by swarms of ferocious blood-sucking mosquitos. Edmonton has it's features (most notably, a truly world-class university) but finding a nicer place to live is about as hard as falling out of a boat and hitting water.
> 
> Cheers


 Edmonton's not so bad, except for the winters. The Comox valley is great - I've lived both places, BTW. And, incidentally, it's spelled Courtenay.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

How about Nanaimo? It's a fairly small town and is beautiful and quaint.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Mrs. Furley said:


> How about Nanaimo? It's a fairly small town and is beautiful and quaint.


Nanaimo isn't as small town as it used to be unfortunately. There is a lot of through traffic because of the ferry terminal and Island highway. Strip malls galore. Thumbs up on the Comox Valley. If you like golf, try the Crown Isle Resort.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

You easterners need to get out more. There's more to the country than what's out east for god's sake.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Nanaimo's a great place (would you believe, I've lived there _too!_), but it's getting a shade too much like a big city with all the new development north of town. Still, it's better than Victoria, which has been ruined by an influx of yuppies.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

If you live in Nanaimo you don't notice the ferrry traffic (pulses every 2 h in the summer) unless you are actually taking the ferry. When you live on the Island, you avoid ferries at all costs. 

Nanaimo is more medium sized. Lots of strip malls/malls along the old island highway which is only part of the town. Come on over if you like the Hell's Angels.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Pamela said:


> You easterners need to get out more. There's more to the country than what's out east for god's sake.


I was thinking something along those lines too, but was afraid to say anything.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, define "You easterners", SVP. Paix.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I would suggest Saskatoon. It is a big enough city to have all of the modern conveniences you might want, but still has lots of terrific parks and waling/biking paths along the river, and the university campus is wonderful. But not too big that you can't get anywhere you want in 15-20 minutes. And, if you are into the outdoors, it is only a short drive into northern Saskatchewan where there are lakes/parks/forest enough to keep you busy for a long time to come.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

i was impressed with Quebec city when i visited its a big small city very pretty and very french too! lol

Im a toronto guy and my fav ontario town is huntsville ( but i liked it about 10 years ago better, damn ahem tourist buses)

shoe


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Might I suggest Nelson, BC - pop. about 10,000 in the heart of the Kootenays - western slope of the rockies - bigtime outdoor recreation: hiking, biking, skiing, boating, canoeing, kayaking, a major rails-to-trails network being developed nearby, lakes, mountains, etc., etc., etc., - plus Selkirk College, Kootenay School of the Arts, lots of employment opportunities, a fabulous cultural community, access to transportation (air), highspeed internet, & lots of mac users in this region. I live about an hour's drive away - hooked on "tiny" small town life, but know Nelson well enough to recommend it. If you can adjust to BC politics …


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

autopilot said:


> what, no one likes toronto?
> 
> seriously though, i haven't lived anywhere else in canada, so it's hard for me to be objective. i would move to bc in a second, if only to get away from the eastern winters...


I'm with you, autopilot. I love Toronto. Why would I move anywhere else when everything I want is all in one city?

Okay, a milder winter would be nice.

Granted, except for KW while in school, I haven't lived anywhere else. But this is home. You couldn't pry me out of Toronto.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'll say that Vancouver is Canada's most beautiful city - despite the cheap heroin and grow-ups that are destroying the fabric of the city. I would love to know that my car isn't going to be jacked into a shipping container headed for Asia, or my door isn't kicked in by a drug addict looking to fence my stuff for the cheap drugs. But this is the situation in a city that rolls out the red carpet for druggies.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I find that those damn grow-ups ruin things everywhere.

Pan, I am!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

tr, "grow-ups"??? Grown-up? Grow-ops? Pan???? As in Peter??? As the old saying goes, "Youth is wasted on the young". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

talonracer said:


> I find that those damn grow-ups ruin things everywhere.
> 
> Pan, I am!!


talonracer, were you drunk again when you posted that?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Autopilot, at least I was a bit subtle in my questioning of tr. Remember, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Cast ye not the first stone lest it be made of rubber and bounce back to hit you in the nose."


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW, thanks to everyone who posted. Very much appreciated! If there's anyone else with suggestions I'd love to hear them too. Thanks again!


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

*Pincher Creek, AB*

in the heart of the beautiful foothills of Southern Alberta. A short drive into Waterton Lakes park (an undiscovered Banff) to the south or BC to the west. At least two med sized ski hills within 1.5 hours for winter fun. Reasonable real estate. Cowboy poetry festival in the summer plus a pro rodeo. The winters can be cold, but get broken up by warm winded Chinooks every few weeks.

I thoroughly loved my high school years there, but accidentally got stuck in the corporate world.
matt


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Best to avoid the west coast entirely. Especially the Gulf islands. Particularly, Salt Spring island.

It rains all of the time, we get the odd flake of snow in the winter, and you'd have to import some mosquitos to really feel at home, if you are from back east.

Plus, it's REALLY EXPENSIVE HERE! (I'm not kidding about this, either).

Stay away. You won't like it.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ha ha, too late Gerry, the word's out. I've watched the transformation of the North Shore for the last 15 years, and believe me, the word is out about this neck of the woods too.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know solidgood, the only few times I've been through Pincher Creek, I almost got blown to Manitoba! 

Yes, buy all means avoid the west coast. Aside from what my two colleagues have mentioned above, there are many other reasons to avoid it. Those that do live here, are of a tough, tolerant breed. There are too many old people that drive too slow. There are periods during the year when the drinking water is cloudy. Did we mention the rain?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Exactly Carex! We of the west coast live in a horribly primitive world! Blasted by harsh winds off the Pacific and lashed by torrential rainfall all of the time ! We live in poverty-hovels that the easterners would eschew, even if they were stranded in the desert! 

But...somehow...we of the west coast still manage to cope with this crippling lack of culture and refinement. 

For example...just two days ago...the maitre D in one of our rural roadside coastal eateries neglected to melt my Brie cheese just right!! The smoked quail breast was just a tad overdone, as well. And the wine was an audacious and very young eastern French variety (with a hint of leather and rosewood). NOT what I'd ordered at all! 

So I neglected to give him his usual forty dollar tip. He was incensed by this oversight...and erupted into a temper tantrum of legendary porportions! He began to fling food preparation utensils all over the place, and loudly berated the lesser kitchen staff in several undecipherable languages.

So....I took my leave of the place forthwith. And blasted off in the Aston Martin V12 at high speed. Never to return again!

This part of the western Canadian world is truly primitive, uncultured, and lacks the very basic necessities of civilised life. No doubt the aristocratic eaterners from the center of the known universe (Ontario) would feel totally out of place in this untamed wilderness. Moving here would be a terrible shock to their fragile sensiblities!

Ontarians please note:...STAY AWAY! You won't like it here!

Trust me on this.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh, MacNutt, that is so true! I've heard other horror stories just like that!!
Add to that the fact that my housing unit is switching from gas mowers to push mowers. They've decided that we have to push an archaic machine around, and then rake up the clippings!! It's basically forced labour!!

And, things get mouldy here from all the moisture. Our bathroom is basically green, despite the fact that we painted it yellow!! No amount of bleach can combat this scurge!! Plus, you'll find another thread where we discuss the giant killer spiders that are slowly driving us mad!! It's all true, this place isn't fit for humans!!

We're struggling, but trying to survive. Stay away! This place is pure madness!!


----------



## BeeRich (May 30, 2005)

Buy a sailboat, see all the towns on the water. 

I am from Toronto, lived in many places (even outside Canada) including London (twice), and Guelph. I can't stand small towns. Nothing happens, time forgets them, boring boring boring. A sailboat will also allow you to hide in places like Massassauga Provincial Park (I will be kayaking there later this summer). We met a couple on their cruiser and they certainly lived the life. 

HTH. Cheers


----------



## ImageGuy (May 26, 2005)

DJM said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am planning on moving in a few months and have been researching a lot online about small towns throughout Canada trying to pin down some favourites. Since there seems to be members from all over Canada on ehmac I figured it wouldn't be a bad idea asking all of you for your opinions based on your experiences in the towns you live(d) in.
> Here's basically what I prefer: small/med sized town, lots of nature (walking/biking trails, nice scenery if possible - I'm an outdoor person), nice people! (naturally).
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.
> ...


If you're an outdoors type and are looking for something more upscale, may I suggest Whistler B.C. It's not the cheapest place to live, but it is very doable on an average income.

You get all the great activities whistler has to offer (summer; hiking, mountain biking, fishing, white water rafting, kayaking and an amazing trail system throughout the area. winter; skiing [DH & XC], snowboarding, snowmobiling and a lot more that I probably forgot to mention.) There are plenty of restaurants and bars. the people that live there year round are the friendliest people you can meet. It's a tourist town so you get to meet people from all around the world.

Whistler is not for everyone, but for some it's pure heaven.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

ImageGuy, you are not helping!!


----------



## ImageGuy (May 26, 2005)

Carex said:


> ImageGuy, you are not helping!!


Don't worry, once they find out that you can bike or walk everywhere and that cars are not really needed they won't come  

Did I mention how expensive it is to live in Whistler  

And don't forget about those huge spiders. I've seen them walk off carrying an entire sandwich under one arm and a can of beer under the other. Oh, and those huge slugs too, they're just creepy.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

ImageGuy said:


> Oh, and those huge slugs too, they're just creepy.


I once saw a huge slug swallow a Miniature Schnauzer. Well, okay, actually I didn't... but it could happen ya know. That's how big the slugs are!


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Powell River BC (west coast)
My wife and I moved here a year ago for the reason it has everything we need.
Hiking trails (100's km's), huge lakes on one side and ocean on the other.
Like I said before it has everything we 'need', anything we want it's a ferry ride over to Comox/Courtenay or 2 ferry rides to Vancouver.
Homes are still reasonable to buy, starting around $70,000 (handy man special) up to $150,000 for an average renovated home and of course there are more expensive stuff.
If your looking for a job, you may need some savings, jobs are scarce here unless you open your own business.


----------



## theonly_bandever_ (Jun 7, 2005)

Minnedosa, Manitoba

We have around 3000 people, lots of nature trails, a lake and a nice beach, 2 really great schools. 30 minutes commute to Brandon.

I think it's one of the best places around


----------



## bloody well right (Jun 14, 2005)

St. Margarets Bay, Nova Scotia

Excellent place to live, less than 20 minute drive from Halifax, tons of hiking, lots of beaches that aren't crowded and a lot of islands that you can get to in a boat.

You can buy a decent house for 120-150k and you can get something on the water for 200-300k. Rentals are hard to come by though.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

bloody well right said:


> St. Margarets Bay, Nova Scotia
> 
> Excellent place to live, less than 20 minute drive from Halifax, tons of hiking, lots of beaches that aren't crowded and a lot of islands that you can get to in a boat.
> 
> You can buy a decent house for 120-150k and you can get something on the water for 200-300k. Rentals are hard to come by though.


I grew up on the South Shore of Nova Scotia, and my community (Chester), as well as most of the surrounding communities and those on the way to Halifax (Chester is 45mins away) sound like the perfect place to live in regards to your specifications. =)

Very quiet, peaceful, safe communities along the beautiful shore. Endless opportunities for hiking, camping, canoeing, sailing, rock climbing, diving, etc. Plenty of ammenities in the larger communities, and most have access to high speed internet through Aliant (DSL over phone) or Eastlink (Cable DSL).

Those places considered, even Halifax itself would be suitable. I live in an area called Clayton Park, just outside the downtown core. The whole area is surrounded by woods and lakes, and yet a 5 minute drive gets you to main shopping hub of the entire province. There are plenty of hiking opportunities, and rental properties are very reasonable. If you're looking into buying, condos are starting at $90k in the area, town houses start at $120k, and land is fairly cheap right now.

The climate in Nova Scotia is fairly mild. The ocean breeze is a welcomed addition during the spring-summer-fall seasons, keeping the weather less than sweltering, and keeping the humidity down as well. The Gulf Stream ensures that our winters are much more mild than those in Central Canada. There is still lots of snow, but our winters are not uncomfortably long or inconvenient, and there is so much to see and do during the time that it passes even more quickly.

If you'd like any more information, just let me (or some of the other Nova Scotians on here) know.

Also: whoever said the airport is a pain in the ass to get to is.. well, semi-correct. It seems like a long drive since you are on the highway and not cutting through large suburb areas. But in reality, the Halifax International Airport is only 20-30mins from the downtown core, and even closer to surrounding areas. This is on par, and even better, than some major airports, Montreal and Toronto included.


----------

